# home re-spray



## BassBora (Jul 22, 2013)

hey

well as im not made of money and in a low end job (receptionist) im thinking of painting the panels of my car bit by bit and then do the chassis body parts all in one go as its a daily car so i would have to always have the car in use as i have no other car.

as odd as this may sound has anyone else done the same?

the roof is the best panel on the car to be honest with only 2 little scratches in that i can see, the rest have chips, mad scratches and things like that

what sort of enviroment should i use and how to prep that area for spraying?

or has anyone local to chinnor able to lend a hand in this?

cheers
paul


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

An important thing to consider when you're DIY spraying is that you'll be spraying stuff that has some pretty harmful chemicals in it that can damage your lungs. 
So to start with you'll probably need quite a large compressor with the correct filters on it enabling it to supply nice safe and breathable air to an air fed face mask.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

and ideally a barn in the middle of NO where, its ok you being safe but then getting sued for causing someone to have an asthma attack worse due to the over-spray fumes (trust me there is alot of over spray mist when laying, esp clearcoat)


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

like said already you need decent compressor,also like said the compressor needs to pull in clean air for a air fed mask,i have my compressor in my garage but drilled a hole so the filter is outside and draws cleaner air,i do home jobs all the time and if you have the right gear i can do very good clean jobs
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh277/toddydal/IMG_0252_zpsa2ea80ba.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh277/toddydal/IMG_0253_zpsb9e52ff1.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh277/toddydal/IMG_0254_zps66c634fa.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh277/toddydal/IMG_0255_zps29a9cbd2.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh277/toddydal/IMG_0258_zpsb187ae99.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh277/toddydal/IMG_0040_zps3106f22e.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh277/toddydal/IMG_0042_zps0f16965b.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh277/toddydal/IMG_0045_zps67c95a77.jpg


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

toddy23 said:


> like said already you need decent compressor,also like said the compressor needs to pull in clean air for a air fed mask,i have my compressor in my garage but drilled a hole so the filter is outside and draws cleaner air,i do home jobs all the time and if you have the right gear i can do very good clean jobs
> http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh277/toddydal/IMG_0252_zpsa2ea80ba.jpg
> http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh277/toddydal/IMG_0253_zpsb9e52ff1.jpg
> http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh277/toddydal/IMG_0254_zps66c634fa.jpg
> ...


some nice results there:thumb: what set up do you have mate?


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

BassBora said:


> hey
> 
> well as im not made of money and in a low end job (receptionist) im thinking of painting the panels of my car bit by bit and then do the chassis body parts all in one go as its a daily car so i would have to always have the car in use as i have no other car.
> 
> ...


do you have much experience in paint? its not esay! and the cost of even half decent kit and the materials will run into hundreds if not over 1k. might be worth saving up and doing some research into good body shops:thumb:


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

My set up is a 21x21 prefab double garage,200 ltr compressor,good water traps,very very clean garage,decent spray guns etc,


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

sounds good:thumb: i guess your using air fed? single phase compressor? what about extraction? im looking to improve my set up quite a bit


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

yes single phase but needed wired to a 30 amp supply,just a small extractor as i dont want the fumes streaming out my garage(it just escapes gradually)i have air fed mask which my compressor runs with my devillbis gti or my iwata supernova no problem,the key to good home jobs is make sure you have the right equipment to do the job,my garage is always clean,plastic sheet on the ceiling and wet floor before painting and the end results are just the same as if i was in a £75,000 spraybooth,my paint jobs at home are always very clean with just a de-nib of few bits of dirt and a polish


----------



## seanl (Feb 17, 2012)

Thread bump! Toddy, what is the output of your compressor (cfm)? I'm looking to do a DIY respray in the spring. I'll be going down the Cellulose route as although its not quite as good a finish, being DIY I obviously need it to dry pretty quickly with no heat in the large unit I'll have access to, and I think it lends itself far better than 2 pack for a first timer!

Lastly, where do you source your paint from? I'm having trouble finding a well recommended supplier for primer, base, lacquer and all sundries too if possible.

Thanks! :thumb:


----------

